# Help uploading public #'s



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Humminbird 597ci that I bought last year from Bass Pro and I am wanting Nearshore public numbers outside Destin pass and P.cola pass loaded. I have read all the posts and it all seems GREEK to me, anyone around the Navarre Gulf Breeze area that can help for some $$$ or Beer ????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd help you but I'm in Orange Beach. No sweat though, there should be someone close who'll chime in and get you on the right track


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

where are you located ? I have Pensacola numbers on hummingbird pc.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Gulf breeze sub.


----------

